# The gift of sperm, be careful where you finish it could be the start of something big



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Hard to believe your affair partner would entrap you, or maybe not. :redcard:



Sperm: The 'gift' that keeps on giving - Health - Sexual health | NBC News







.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Decorum said:


> Hard to believe your affair partner would entrap you, or maybe not. :redcard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well when you engage in affairs be prepared for the consequences, whatever they might be. People who act morally usually don't end up in these scenarios, so I don't feel sorry for him. She also sounds like a piece of work.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

> “She asserts that when plaintiff 'delivered' his sperm, it was a gift — an absolute and irrevocable transfer of title to property from a donor to a donee,” the decision said. *“There was no agreement that the original deposit would be returned upon request.”*


:lol:

Seriously what a pair of utter nutters. No sympathy for him at all and she needs to be put into a mental home.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Holland and Aine please do not think that I have any sympathy for either I do not, sorry if it looks that way.

This is just such a far fetched story (but I think a true one) that I just felt like I needed to put it out there.

I guess I have lived a fairly sheltered life ha ha, Recently I have heard about a woman impregnating herself from a condom her partner left in the bathroom, presumable to trap him into marriage IDK.

I admit it has enough of the Ewww factor that it just is kind of stunning to me but informative, so I will consider this a public service posting ha ha.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

This has happened before look up sperm jacking 

Also another f ed up story about a man sueing his neighbor for failure to impregnate his wife with a twist at the end The Ultimate Subrogation Contract: Man Sues Neighbor for Failure to Impregnate Wife | JONATHAN TURLEY


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Decorum said:


> *Holland and Aine please do not think that I have any sympathy for either I do not, sorry if it looks that way.*
> 
> ....


I didn't think you had any sympathy for either of them, yes I viewed it as a public service announcement.

I rarely enter CWI but the thread title had me intrigued. Just another of those stories that makes me so thankful for the life I have.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Decorum said:


> Hard to believe your affair partner would entrap you, or maybe not.




Sperm: The 'gift' that keeps on giving - Health - Sexual health | NBC News

*So let me see if I'm getting this right: per the ruling of the appeals court, ~ and largely paraphrasing: "whenever the man delivers his load to his partner through whatever means, albeit orally, vaginally, or manually ~ then that "property" of his that has just been conveyed to her through any of those means is now deemed to be "a gift" to her?"

How Interesting!! I can just see it now!

Now we guys can all boldly announce to our love interests at just about the instant of our orgasmic delight ~ "Wait a minute, Honey! Here's the gift that I promised you!"*







.[/QUOTE]


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Ew.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

arbitrator said:


> sperm: The 'gift' that keeps on giving - health - sexual health | nbc news
> 
> *so let me see if i'm getting this right: Per the ruling of the appeals court, ~ and largely paraphrasing: "whenever the man delivers his load to his partner through whatever means, albeit orally, vaginally, or manually ~ then that "property" of his that has just been conveyed to her through any of those means is now deemed to be "a gift" to her?"
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

I KNEW IT! The boys in high school all lied to us girls when they said "come on......you can't get pregnant from a BJ."

LMAO.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Beware of women with turkey basters!!


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

dash74 said:


> sperm jacking




(snicker snicker) Look what I started (snicker snicker) some of you people are just (snicker snicker) adolescence in you humor ha ha ha ha ha.

I think men will have to be more aware and take ownership of their deposits. One fellow carries around a small bottle of Tabasco and puts a few drops in the condom after use, I am not sure it would stop pregnancy but it makes one hell of a deterrent.

But from some of the posts I can see this has been an issue for a while.

I believe there was a a case where a sperm bank was going out of business and sold the donor information, which in turn was used to sue for support, but I am not sure how that was decided.

Men do you know where your swimmers are?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I


Decorum said:


> dash74 said:
> 
> 
> > sperm jacking
> ...


* I've always been wanting to go buy myself a little bottle of that Ghost Chili Pepper Sauce ~ now I've got a reason to!*


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I have a good guess on how that kid will turn out.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

What goes around... _COMES_ around?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Decorum said:


> Recently I have heard about a woman impregnating herself from a condom her partner left in the bathroom, presumable to trap him into marriage IDK.


I have an acquaintance who discovered his gf's _roommate_ was stealing used condoms out of the bathroom trash to try to get pregnant! He got a restraining order against her, and found a new girlfriend too.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Thor said:


> I have an acquaintance who discovered his gf's _roommate_ was stealing used condoms out of the bathroom trash to try to get pregnant! He got a restraining order against her, and found a new girlfriend too.


UFB-Can you imagine, she turns up pregnant and says its yours, you say I have never been with her, your GF/Fiancee/wife, says easy enough to prove, paternity/ DNA test and bang it's yours.

Now everyone thinks you cheated with GF's friend, crazy sister in law, neighbor etc etc etc. Scenarios you could never conceive of, no pun intended .

What a nightmare.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Decorum said:


> UFB-Can you imagine, she turns up pregnant and says its yours, you say I have never been with her, your GF/Fiancee/wife, says easy enough to prove, paternity/ DNA test and bang it's yours.
> 
> Now everyone thinks you cheated with GF's friend, crazy sister in law, neighbor etc etc etc. Scenarios you could never conceive of, no pun intended .
> 
> What a nightmare.


"Where will the strict liability theory of sperm lead? Consider the following fact situation that is currently before the trial court in Kansas: Two couples go to the local lover's lane in one car, one couple in the front seat, and one couple in the back seat. They discover that among them all, they have only one condom. The couple in the back seat engage in intercourse using the condom, and then give the condom to the couple in the front seat. The gentleman in the front seat, not wanting to spread disease, turns the condom inside out. The couple in the front seat then engage in intercourse. One month later, the lady in the front seat discovers she is pregnant. After the birth of the child, DNA tests reveal that the father is the gentleman from the back seat. Clearly, the gentleman in the front seat engaged in an intimate sexual act with the mother of the child. Yet, it is the sperm from the gentleman in the back seat who impregnated the mother. Who is on the hook for child support? Should the court impose a "joint enterprise" theory of liability? Or is the gentleman in the back seat "strictly liable" because it was his sperm?" From
SupportGuidelines.com | Article: It's Ten O'Clock: Do You Know Where Your Sperm Are?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Thor said:


> I have an acquaintance who discovered his gf's _roommate_ was stealing used condoms out of the bathroom trash to try to get pregnant! He got a restraining order against her, and found a new girlfriend too.


Oh. Em. Eff. Gee.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

dash74 said:


> "Where will the strict liability theory of sperm lead? Consider the following fact situation that is currently before the trial court in Kansas: Two couples go to the local lover's lane in one car, one couple in the front seat, and one couple in the back seat. They discover that among them all, they have only one condom. The couple in the back seat engage in intercourse using the condom, and then give the condom to the couple in the front seat. *The gentleman in the front seat, not wanting to spread disease, turns the condom inside out.* The couple in the front seat then engage in intercourse. One month later, the lady in the front seat discovers she is pregnant. After the birth of the child, DNA tests reveal that the father is the gentleman from the back seat. Clearly, the gentleman in the front seat engaged in an intimate sexual act with the mother of the child. Yet, it is the sperm from the gentleman in the back seat who impregnated the mother. Who is on the hook for child support? Should the court impose a "joint enterprise" theory of liability? Or is the gentleman in the back seat "strictly liable" because it was his sperm?" From
> SupportGuidelines.com | Article: It's Ten O'Clock: Do You Know Where Your Sperm Are?


The part in bold is where the scenario described above goes from *completely unbelievable* to *unfathomably batsh*t insane*.

Seriously... one of the dumbest things that I've ever read.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

dash74 said:


> Decorum said:
> 
> 
> > UFB-Can you imagine, she turns up pregnant and says its yours, you say I have never been with her, your GF/Fiancee/wife, says easy enough to prove, paternity/ DNA test and bang it's yours.
> ...


*The facts from this case would have the lawyers from both sides absolutely pulling their hair out! Cross-examination of the witnesses would be a hoot. And merely sitting on that jury panel would, no doubt, be the best entertainment that any of those folks had had in years! More especially watching the presiding judge trying to keep a straight face through all of the proceedings!*


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> The part in bold is where the scenario described above goes from *completely unbelievable* to *unfathomably batsh*t insane*.
> 
> Seriously... one of the dumbest things that I've ever read.


Just a hint of healthy skepticism there I think.

Moral of the story, secure your seed.
Of course there are Spermicidal Lubricant Condoms.

A creative person could come up with all kinds of new products to address this issue.

For example; A not leak Spermicidal douche lock box for condoms with an easy trap door.

The condom plasma incinerator. (remove before using)

Join in, lets make it count. :rofl:


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> The part in bold is where the scenario described above goes from *completely unbelievable* to *unfathomably batsh*t insane*.
> 
> Seriously... one of the dumbest things that I've ever read.


I know to old joke on how to reuse a condom turn it inside out and shake the sh*t out of it. Is for a laugh not a tutorial... yack!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Decorum said:


> Just a hint of healthy skepticism there I think.
> 
> Moral of the story, secure your seed.
> Of course there are Spermicidal Lubricant Condoms.
> ...





dash74 said:


> I know to old joke on how to reuse a condom turn it inside out and shake the sh*t out of it. Is for a laugh not a tutorial... yack!


My point was that turning the condom inside out, at least for the stated purpose of NOT spreading disease, and _thereby exposing himself to the vaginal fluids of the other woman_, is F*CKING RETARDED.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> My point was that turning the condom inside out, at least for the stated purpose of NOT spreading disease, and _thereby exposing himself to the vaginal fluids of the other woman_, is F*CKING RETARDED.


I got that, and no sain person would put a joke into practice like the old joke about how to get rid of crabs 


You shave one side, set the other on fire, and when they run to shaved side you stab them with a fork

If you do you deserve some stupid tax for the act of dumba$$ery


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> My point was that turning the condom inside out, at least for the stated purpose of NOT spreading disease, and _thereby exposing himself to the vaginal fluids of the other woman_, is F*CKING RETARDED.


Gus Gus Gus I got it right away, I am using understatement and being a little tongue in cheek here, ...Oh my Gosh! even that is pregnant with innuendo in this context ha ha ha


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

Shock jock Tom Leykis has promoted putting a drop or two of Tabasco sauce inside the used condom for years, just in case a woman tries to use it to impregnate herself.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

dash74 said:


> I got that, and no sain person would put a joke into practice like the old joke about how to get rid of crabs
> 
> 
> You shave one side, set the other on fire, and when they run to shaved side you stab them with a fork
> ...


now that made me laugh:lol:


----------

